# little white "wormlike" things in my viv



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

i have some small (around 1/4 to 1/2 an inch in lengh, white, very thin "wormlike" creatures on my glass in my viv. are these worms and are they harmful to my darts? any help would be great.

thanks,
dave


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

If your frogs are pumilio or thumbs, they will eat those worms. Otherwise they're usually harmless, they're only on moist surfaces right?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Dave,
they are common and I have seen them in my viv's with no ill effects to my frogs or plants. My leucs go after them like crazy.

-Beth


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

ok thanks for the info guys.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

They are likely nematodes... 99% of nematode species aren't harmful to your vivarium - most species are beneficial. 

soil-inhabiting nematodes - Phylum Nematoda

Have a read. They are nearly impossible to remove from a vivarium - as unpleasant as they look - they are generally a good thing.


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

i acually like the whey they look. just saw one of the colbalts eat one right off the front glass! thanks


----------

